# Ozon was braucht man?



## mario d (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
was brauche ich, um in meinem 15.000l. Koi Teich ozon anwenden zu können?
Was will ich erreichen?
Keimdruck senken,
wasser entfärben
leichter blau stich des wassers
evtl. fadenanlgen vernichten, aber das ist ja nur ein nebeneffekt, und bei manchen funktioniert, bei manchen nicht.

Was brauche ich dafür?
Es gibt ja diese Kombigeräte mit uvc und ozon, aber das soll ja nichts bringen.
Wasbrauche ich für richtiges ozon?

Ozonisator, inline mischer, was noch?


----------



## fbschroeder (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ozon was braucht man?*



mario d schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was brauche ich, um in meinem 15.000l. Koi Teich ozon anwenden zu können?
> Was will ich erreichen?
> Keimdruck senken,
> ...



Hallo,
für die sichere Anwendung von Ozon benötigst Du vor allem das entsprechende know-how.
Gerade wenn Du mittels Ozon den Keimdruck beeinflussen möchtest, dann kommen Ozongeneratoren zur Anwendung, die auch entsprechend hohe Mengen an Ozon produzieren. Bei falscher Anwendung kann das dann aber schon ziemlich in die Hose gehen.
Also: lesen, lesen, lesen.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## drwr (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ozon was braucht man?*

Hallo,

rein technisch brauchst Du :

Ozongenerator  ggfs. mit Luftbläser, sofern nicht eingebaut, ggfs. Lufttrockner
Ozonreaktor
Ozonfänger ( Gehäuse z.B. mit Aktivkohle )
diverse ozonfeste Kleinteile wie Schlauch, Rückschlagventil, Schlauchverbinder usw.
sinnvoll Steuerung per Redox

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## mario d (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ozon was braucht man?*

Kann man nicht einen Ozonerzeuger kaufen,(das ist das selbe wie ein Ozonisator oder?), der das Ozon in einen inline mischer bläst, und von da aus weiter in den Filter? (Compactsieve, bürsten, japan matten, 100l. __ hel-x)

Am Ozonisator kann ich ja erstmal nur eine sehr geringe menge einstellen, entkeimen habe ich erstmal nicht vor, hauptsache entfärben.


----------



## reinr (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ozon was braucht man?*

Hallo,

also vor den Filter würd ich den eher nicht setzen, sonst machst du dir noch die Bakterien kaputt. Eher dahinter, oder in einen seperaten Pumpenkreis. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, das alles Ozon entweder reagiert, oder sich verflüchtigt hat, bevor es in den Teich gelangt. Ozon im Fischteich ist ziemlich schädlich für dessen Bewohner. Und um die Ozonfreiheit zu gewährleisten solltest du eben einen wie oben genannten Ozonfänger, oder wenigstens nen langen Bachlauf hinter der Anlage haben.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## drwr (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ozon was braucht man?*

Hallo,

ja ein Ozonisator.

Vor dem Filter keinesfalls. Ozon kann bis zu 20 Minuten brauchen bis es zu Wasser und Sauerstoff zerfällt und Du willst doch sicher nicht Deinen Filter sterilisieren.
Ich halte Ozon nur für gerchtfertigt, wenn Sorge getragen wird, daß nichts in den Teich gelangt, da Ozon sehr reaktiv ist und nicht nur beim Menschen Vergiftungen verursacht.
Ozon muß - wenn man verantwortungsvoll handelt - immer mir Aktivkohle neutralisiert werden.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------

